# Some nice free patterns



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Enjoy!
The list of free patterns is down the page on the right.

http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2008/01/unexpectedly-excellent-scarf.html


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

This (from her patterns) cracks me up -


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Great site. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link, there are lots of lovely patterns. Tessa28


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you, love the silk lace cardigan


----------



## bootsy1942 (Oct 24, 2013)

LOVE her patterns! Thanks for sharing~


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link! The patterns are wonderful!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

jvallas said:


> This (from her patterns) cracks me up -


& you'll be the first to make them
nice finds thank you

:thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great patterns..thank you!


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks a bunch for the free pattern site! I found a sweater I would love to knit. :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Glad you liked them!


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Lots of nice patterns. Thanks for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Lovely,thanks for the link.


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you! Going for the Chunk Fur Lined Vest!


----------

